# does anybody else but me use crow silloettes, if u do plz re



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

i dont really want 2 buy crow decoys so i made me some sillohets they have done their part 1ce then the crows got smart so if any body could help me plz reply would appreciate it :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We use to always use them. We would take a metal hanger and bend one end to form the head. If you get the right hanger the tail is already formed. Then you just take some news paper and wrap it around, tape it and then paint them. I would recommend getting some full bodies and hanging them from a tree. You can do this with fishing line. Just put a weight on it, throw it over the branches and then tie the line to the decoy and pull it up till you get it where you want it then tie the line off. This is very effective especially when you get the decoys high in the tree.


----------

